# Chain Pickerel vs Northern



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

Checking out the local creek. The pike are in no eyes though. Even though I have researched the difference between Chain pickerel and Northerns it is still somwhat difficult to differentiate the two. According to a so called fishing expert that I sometimes talk to he said that these fish dont spawn until like age three. The fish I am witnessing some are maybe 24 likely healthy northern females. Many seem smaller like 16 or 18. If its likely that these fish dont spawn for a couple years then are the smaller fish just males or are they more likely to be chain pickerel? Tough to tell without actually catching them. Alos it is interesting to note the color variations among all sizes of fish.


----------



## MIfishinGuy (Feb 17, 2005)

i believe the chain pickerel's have a distinct line from the top of the head through the eye to the jaw. will get a pic.


----------



## MIfishinGuy (Feb 17, 2005)

from top to bottom

refin pickerel
grass pickerel
chain pickerel


----------



## Arin (Jun 2, 2004)

There are pickerel in Michigan?


----------



## MIfishinGuy (Feb 17, 2005)

i think so but i can't find anything about them in master angler info or fish identification for michigan but im about 60% sure they are because I caught one that was still just a baby, about 7 inches while netting minnows. it had the same black mark as in the pic above.


----------



## Arin (Jun 2, 2004)

Yeah, I looked at master angler awards, too. They have different kinds of minnows in master angler awards, but not pickerel? I think if they were here they would be in there..


----------



## Will Work For Fish (Jan 6, 2005)

My fish info book says, chain pickeral were in Mi waters years ago, but no more. Their range is farther north, west and east. But, never say never.


----------



## Jeffrey Sr (Jan 22, 2004)

I believe I have seen a chain pickeral in Michigan.


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

Good discussion overall. I have heard they used to be in the guide etc. but not more. I guess this summer I will have to catch a few and see.


----------



## chiefrocka (Dec 16, 2004)

i have never seen or heard of a chain pickeral in michigan waters, but i'm not that old. i could check in the fish division of the museum when i'm over there today. i have caught/netted several grass pickeral on several surveys or field trips. they are almost identical to immature pike and musky, but there is a sure fire way to tell them all apart. chain pickeral have a small "teardrop" under their eyes and a fully scalled pre operculum and operculum (the two hard, flat surfaces on the side of their head). pike: no teardrop, fully scaled pre, half scaled operculum. musky: no teardrop, both structures half scaled. chain pickeral have very distinct coloration, and when you see one you'll know it. very green with light green/yellow tracks through the green. All the chain pickeral i've seen have been shorter than 12 inches with many between 5 and 8 inches. had one in a fish tank for some time, pretty neat fish. hope this helps...


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Here's a good pic with some info.


http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/education/chainpickerel/chainpickerel.html


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

I know they are found in the northen East-Coast states and in some clear mountain lakes in northern New York and Pennsylvania. Michigan does have Grass Pickerel and Red Fin Pickerel but they rarely achieve sizes larger than 12".


----------

